# 71' 240z question



## webba1 (Apr 28, 2005)

ok im new to this and i may have a chance to buy a 1971 240z fairly cheap. What im wanting to know is what should i look for when i look at this car? What are the problem areas and how hard are they to fix? How easy is it to modify these cars and where is it a good to look for parts (i.e. fuel injection conversion, suspension, etc.)? I'm wanting to build a race car that i can also drive on a daily basis. Ya, i know its not that good of an idea but im one of those broke college kids and i love to race (autocross, track, drag, etc.). any suggestions?!?!?


----------



## 240ZT (May 9, 2003)

Check zhome.com. There is a write up on what to look for.


----------



## jeffhdatsun (Jun 12, 2005)

back from the dead. sorry guys more newb questions really. im picking a 1971 240z up for $200 so its not going to be in very good condition. im not concerned with interior because ill jsut drop a sparco speed seat in or somthing like that, and a few scrapes etc add character. who knows where i can pick up a repair manual for one of these? thats the most important question. and i was jsut also wondering if i could get some direction to some north american parts stores or companies that make performace stuff for these. im working to build it into a autoX track car and not to concerned with comfort and daily driveability. TIA


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

http://carfiche.com/phish/s30/

You can try that out, or contact a dealer for a Factory Service Manual.

The link I gave is a poorly scanned copy of one. Use it for what you can.


----------



## jeffhdatsun (Jun 12, 2005)

asleepz said:


> http://carfiche.com/phish/s30/
> 
> You can try that out, or contact a dealer for a Factory Service Manual.
> 
> The link I gave is a poorly scanned copy of one. Use it for what you can.


hey thanks. my dealer looked at me like i was nuts when i asked if they could get me one. maybe ill call up some other places in the area


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

No problem... It may be a bit hard to get one of the manuals, but I'm sure there are a couple floating around somewhere.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

There's a couple of factory manuals on Ebay, but expect to pay between $75 and $90 for them. There's also a Haynes manual for the 240, but stay far far away from those. Good parts descriptions and pictures, for the most part, but the installation and torque spec information is often in error. Cost me an engine once so I don't trust them anymore........


----------



## jeffhdatsun (Jun 12, 2005)

what about helms? i trust them for my honda, but maybe not for a datsun because its a lot more vintage? i can realte to the bad experiences with manuals tho, i will never let anyone i know buy a chiltons. piece of trash was wrong about every single thing i looked up for my honda so i jsut tossed it out no questions asked


----------



## webba1 (Apr 28, 2005)

if you are just looking for parts and random stuff to rebuild http://www.victoriabritish.com/ has a realy good free parts mag. but as far as performance stuff they dont have a lot


----------



## jeffhdatsun (Jun 12, 2005)

^i checked them out thanks. and im going to the nissan dealer in another town on thursday to see if thay can get me a manual.


----------

